# Resident Evil 2 + The Division 2 (PC) Gutscheine



## DaniMi23 (15. Februar 2019)

Hi Leute, würde euch gern ein AMD Konto mit Gutscheinen für Resident Evil 2 und The Division 2 (aus dem Kauf einer RX 570) anbieten. 60€.
(https://www.quoka.de/spiele-games/pc-spiele/c7640a243843728/the-division-2-resident-evil.html)
Gruß Daniel


----------



## DaniMi23 (8. April 2019)

gut dann eben 40€


----------

